# Top Bar Hive Class - Pittsburgh, PA



## Gold Star (May 18, 2008)

This is a Gold Star Weekend Intensive class in Top Bar Beekeeping, thanks to Burgh Bees.

Meals are included. Early registration is $150 - until March 1, $175 thereafter.
This class will be taught by Christy (Murtland) Hemenway, author of _The Thinking Beekeeper_

• "Bee Buzz” - Two full days of learning with an excited group of like-minded folks, concerned about our environment and the health of the honey bee. It's "all bees, all the time"!

• Four "Sessions” - History, Bee Biology, Bee Diseases, Hive Management - each with relevant presentations narrated with pointed details and amusing anecdotes to make the information come alive.

• "How Did We Get Here From There?” - A history of beekeeping through the last couple of hundred years, which has brought us to today’s industrial methods. What effect is this having on honey bees?

• "Terrible Things That Can Happen To Your Wonderful Bees” - Forewarned is forearmed! Know how to recognize pest and disease problems in the hive.

• "When To Do What and Why" -- Hands-on: Instruction/demonstration of hive inspection techniques, comb handling, mite monitoring, wax rendering, hive management methods, splitting, honey harvesting, winterizing.

• "Gold Star Graduates" - you and your fellow students will be part of a growing support system in the future as greener beekeeping methods spread. 

• A Certificate of Beginning... Beekeeping is a journey - and we hope that today’s beekeepers continue their journey into a healthier, green future. Students receive a signed certificate marking the beginning of a wonderful journey.


----------

